# Please help - Mac Blot Powder or Mac Sheer Pressed Powder?



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 19, 2005)

I am totally lost as to which one to go for. I already have the Blot Powder and it works fine, i have no complaints really except it gives a slight white cast that i can live with. I could always do with abit of extra coverage and i know Sheer Pressed is supposed to give some coverage as opposed to Blot Powder. I'm not sure which to go for, i guess i'm thinking Sheer powder might give me abit more coverage and exact colour match but i'm also worried that it won't work well with and turn orange like i've heard it does and i wouldn't be able to visit Mac again soon to exchange.

Can people please just reccomend me one or the other with any pros and cons for both. I'm going to Mac tomorrow. I would be using it over Studio Tech foundation in NC43 and maybe Stila Illuminating liquid foundation in the future.

Please help!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh please someone help before i start crying!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 19, 2005)

Must i cry a river before someone notices meeee?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dirtyfishydish (Jul 19, 2005)

MAC Sheer pressed powder did turn orange on me...so I stuck with MAC blot...which eventually broke me out.  I loved it until it broke me out....so I recommend staying with the blot powder.  I'm NC15 just for reference.  It's possible that sheer pressed turned orange on me  because I am so fair...


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jul 20, 2005)

The Blot Powder is giving you a white mark, because it may be too light for you. Blot Powder is supposed not to leave ANY color on your face.

Now to Sheer Pressed. I like to use this if I want to give me Studio Fix or Studio Finish Matte more coverage like at nights, special occasions. Normally, I would just substitute the Blot Powder for everyday use. 

It all depends on you.


----------



## macchicaboom (Jul 20, 2005)

I prefer blot, but I use Studiofix foundation in the morning and just get rid of shine during the day with blot.


----------

